

Why Tech Companies Should Choose Cleveland - zabramow
http://www.replyall.me/zach-talks/paul-allen-on-the-growth-of-midwest-start-ups/

======
zabramow
Btw, just some context here. This is an interview with Paul Allen from the
Bizdom accelerator in Cleveland that I did on my blog. I actually thought he
made some very compelling arguments for why entrepreneurs -- even techies --
should go against the grain and choose midwest markets to set up shop.

